# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Mac OS - English Room >  The Best Keyboard Shortcuts for Microsoft Office on the Mac

## dienlanhhongphuc

Keyboard shortcuts save time, even on the Mac.

Here is a list of commonly-used keyboard shortcuts for Microsoft Office on the Mac. We have included OneNote, Outlook, Excel, PowerPoint, Word, and some basic universal shortcuts to start with. We’ll even show you how to create your own custom keyboard shortcuts. In the end, you will get the job done faster.

*Basic Shortcuts*


The following Mac shortcuts for common actions like copy, paste, or print work across all Microsoft Office and most other applications.

Print: *COMMAND* + *P* or *CONTROL* + *P*Find: *COMMAND* + *F*Cut: *COMMAND* + *X* or *CONTROL* + *X*Copy: *COMMAND* + *C* or *CONTROL* + *C*Paste: *COMMAND* + *V* or *CONTROL* + *V*Save: *COMMAND* + *S* or *CONTROL* + *S*


*Common Application-Specific Shortcuts*


Since each Microsoft Office application differs in purpose, certain actions will apply to some, but not to others. Here are several application-specific shortcuts for the most common actions within each of the five applications.

*Microsoft OneNote*


OneNote on the Mac is missing some features compared to Windows, but it’s still an awesome productivity tool. Let us show you how to work more efficiently with OneNote.

For easily moving around within notebooks, the keyboard shortcuts below can help.

Switch between notebook sections: *OPTION* + *TAB*Move paragraphs up: *COMMAND* + *SHIFT* + *UP ARROW*Move paragraphs down: *COMMAND* + *SHIFT* + *DOWN ARROW*Move paragraphs left: *COMMAND* + *SHIFT* + *LEFT ARROW*
Also, to switch between pages in a notebook section, follow these steps:

With your cursor on the page within the notebook section, select *CONTROL* + *TAB*.The application will highlight the *Add Page* navigation on the right.Use the arrow keys to move up or down through your list and select the desired page.
You can use several keyboard shortcuts for OneNote that assist with inserting and deleting.

Insert a line break: *SHIFT* + *RETURN*Insert the current date: *COMMAND* + *D*Insert the current date and time: *COMMAND* + *SHIFT* + *D*Insert a link: *COMMAND* + *K*Delete the word to the left: *OPTION* + *DELETE*Delete the word to the right: *FN* + *OPTION* + *DELETE*
For handling pages and other items, these actions can help you do things faster.

View a list of open notebooks: *CONTROL* + *G*Search all notebooks: *COMMAND* + *OPTION* + *F*Create a notebook page: *COMMAND* + *N*Move a page: *COMMAND* + *SHIFT* + *M*Copy a page: *COMMAND* + *SHIFT* + *C*


For a complete list of keyboard shortcuts for OneNote on Mac, visit Apple Support.

*Microsoft Outlook*


Microsoft Outlook has many keyboard shortcuts. Here are just some of the common commands to get you started, beginning with managing mail.

Create a message: *COMMAND* + *N*Save the open message to Drafts: *COMMAND* + *S*Send the open message: *COMMAND* + *RETURN*Add an attachment to the open message: *COMMAND* + *E*Send and receive all messages: *COMMAND* + *K*Reply to the message: *COMMAND* + *R*Reply to all: *SHIFT* + *COMMAND* + *R*Forward the message: *COMMAND* + *J*
For performing quick actions in your calendar, notes, task, or contacts sections, here are several helpful shortcuts.

Create an event, note, task, or contact: *COMMAND* + *N*Open the selected event, note, task, or contact: *COMMAND* + *O* (letter O)Delete the selected event, note, task, or contact: *DELETE*Navigate to the previous pane: *SHIFT* + *CONTROL* + *[*Navigate to the next pane: *SHIFT* + *CONTROL* + *]*Switch the calendar view to include today: *COMMAND* + *T*Send note as an email: *COMMAND* +* J*
For flagging messages, tasks, and contacts that you would like to follow up on in Outlook, you can quickly add a due date with the following shortcuts. For each one, select *CONTROL* + the key.

Today: *1*Tomorrow: *2*This week: *3*Next week: *4*No due date: *5*Custom due date: *6*Add a reminder: *=*Mark complete: *0* (zero)


For a complete list of keyboard shortcuts for Outlook on Mac, visit Apple Support.

*Microsoft Excel*


Microsoft Excel has a large amount of keyboard shortcuts that can make you more efficient, especially if you work in this application daily. To start with cells, you must begin by selecting the cell(s) to apply the action(s).

Insert cells: *CONTROL* + *SHIFT* + *=*Delete cells: *COMMAND* + *–* or *CONTROL* + *–*Insert a hyperlink: *COMMAND* + *K* or *CONTROL* + *K*Enter the date: *CONTROL* + *;* (semicolon)Enter the time: *COMMAND* + *;* (semicolon)Select only visible cells: *COMMAND* + *SHIFT* + *** (asterisk)Select only the active cell (when multiple cells are selected): *SHIFT* + *DELETE*
When working with rows and columns, you must also select those that you wish to apply the action to.

Select the row: *SHIFT* + *SPACEBAR*Hide rows: *CONTROL* + *9*Unhide rows: *CONTROL* + *SHIFT* + *(*Select the column: *CONTROL* + *SPACEBAR*Hide columns: *CONTROL* + *0* (number 0)Unhide columns: *CONTROL* + *SHIFT* + *)*
Moving within and across worksheets is simple with these shortcuts.

Move to the next sheet in a workbook: *CONTROL* + *PAGE DOWN* or *OPTION* + *RIGHT ARROW*Move to the previous sheet in a workbook: *CONTROL* + PAGE UP or *OPTION* + *LEFT ARROW*Scroll to the active cell in a worksheet: *CONTROL* + *DELETE*Move between unlocked cells on a protected worksheet: *TAB*


For a complete list of keyboard shortcuts for Excel on Mac, visit Apple Support.

*Microsoft PowerPoint*


If you use Microsoft PowerPoint often for business or school presentations, then these shortcuts will save you time.

Create a presentation: *COMMAND* + *N*Open a presentation: *COMMAND* + *O* (letter O)Close a presentation: *COMMAND* + *W*Print a presentation: *COMMAND* + *P*Save a presentation: *COMMAND* + *S*Insert a slide: *COMMAND* + *SHIFT* + *N* or *CONTROL* + *M*
When it is time to present your slide show, these handy shortcuts will help make it run smoothly. They work in full-screen mode, whether you are in presenter view or not.

Play from the first slide: *COMMAND* + *SHIFT* + *RETURN*Play from the current slide: *COMMAND* + *RETURN*End the slide show: *ESC*, *COMMAND* + *PERIOD*, or *HYPHEN*Hide the pointer: *CONTROL* + *H*
If you want to change your view in Microsoft PowerPoint, these shortcuts will help you get there in a hurry.

Normal view: *COMMAND* + *1*Slide sorter view: *COMMAND* + *2*Notes page view: *COMMAND* + *3*Outline view: *COMMAND* + *4*Full screen view: *COMMAND* + *CONTROL* + *F*Presenter view: *OPTION* + *RETURN*
*Tip:* You can quickly hide your presentation by pressing the *W* or *B* key, while in presentation mode. This will turn the screen white or black, respectively. This is a great trick to ensure your audience’s attention is on you, not on the current slide.



For a complete list of keyboard shortcuts for PowerPoint on Mac, visit Apple Support.

*Microsoft Word*


Microsoft Word, like Excel, has many keyboard shortcuts available on Mac. So, once again, here are the most common commands for Word users. Starting with plenty of formatting options, you can quickly zip through your document creations with these shortcuts for paragraphs and fonts.

Center a paragraph: *COMMAND* + *E*Justify a paragraph: *COMMAND* + *J*Left align a paragraph: *COMMAND* + *L*Right align a paragraph: *COMMAND* + *R*Increase font size: *COMMAND* + *SHIFT* + *>*Decrease font size: *COMMAND* + *SHIFT* + *<*Apply all capital letters: *COMMAND* + *SHIFT* + *A*Apply bold: *COMMAND* + *B*Apply italics: *COMMAND* + *I*Apply underline: *COMMAND* + *U*Apply double underline: *COMMAND* + *SHIFT* + *D*
Change your line spacing in a snap with these shortcuts.

Single-spacing: *COMMAND* + *1*Double-spacing: *COMMAND* + *2*5 line-spacing: *COMMAND* + *5*
For inserting special items such as symbols or breaks, these shortcut commands come in handy.

Insert a line break: *SHIFT* + *RETURN*Insert a page break: *SHIFT* + *ENTER*Insert a column break: *COMMAND* + *SHIFT* + *ENTER*Insert a copyright symbol: *OPTION* + *G*Insert a trademark symbol: *OPTION* + *2*Insert a registered trademark symbol: *OPTION* + *R*


For a complete list of keyboard shortcuts for Word on Mac, visit Apple Support.

*Create or Delete a Custom Shortcut in Word*


Microsoft Word allows for updates to the keyboard shortcuts, unlike the other Office 2016 applications. And, the process is simple as well as sensible if you use Word regularly.



Open a Word document and — on the Mac menu, not the menu within Word — select *Tools > Customize Keyboard*. Then choose a category and a command. If a current shortcut exists, it will display in the *Current Keys* area. To delete it, just select it and click *Remove*. To add a new shortcut, enter your desired keys to the *Press new keyboard shortcut* section. You can decide to save your changes in your current document or the Word document template. Then hit *OK*.



*One Other Custom Keyboard Shortcut Option*


Many choose to add keyboard shortcuts to their Mac and apply them to specific applications, which can be done *only* if there are no conflicts. You can do this by going to *System Preferences* > *Keyboard* > *Shortcuts* > *App Shortcuts*. You then click the plus sign, select your application, enter a menu command, and include the shortcut. However again, this will only work if there is not a conflict and personally, I have not been successful at using this method, yet.



*Which Keyboard Shortcuts Can’t You Live Without?*


It would be amazing if we could all memorize hundreds of keyboard shortcuts. This is not possible for most, so we stick with those we use constantly. They become such a habit that it is almost automatic.

*Which keyboard shortcuts do you use most and feel that you cannot live without?* *Share your comments with us below!*

Image Credit: Dedi Grigoroiu via Shutterstock.com

----------

